# How to create your own lake map



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

A very good article on the how:

http://www.westernbass.com/shared/mag_wb/wb_mag_fall_2014/page42/index.html


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

A video that shows it all:


----------

